# Eucalyptus driftwood safety



## Lorano (Aug 9, 2015)

Same post from freshwater discussion but since it had to do with planted tanks and I got no responses I thought I'd post it here as well.

So I've been looking for some nice large driftwood pieces for my next planted tank and I finally found some pieces I liked at Big Al's recently. I've only ever used Malaysian driftwood before but since the driftwood was being sold by an aquarium store it didn't even cross my mind that there might be any safety concerns with eucalyptus driftwood, which is what I bought. That is until I got home and started looking up aquascaping ideas for this specific type of wood. There were quite a few people online voicing safety concerns regarding the possible oils that eucalyptus wood can release once submerged. Now I'm not sure if this applies to wood people just pick up off the ground outside or if it also applies to driftwood sold in a pet store like Big Al's which I'm assuming only sells items they see fit to be safe for aquariums and provided for them by reputable companies in the hobby.
Anyone have any experience with this particular type of driftwood? Or bought any from Big Al's in the past? I believe the manufacturer/provider of the driftwood was Underwater Treasures. Let me know whether there is any reason I should worry before I put these pieces in my next tank.

Thanks in advance.


----------

